# Updated Access - James Dale's Theory of Baptizo and Baptism



## Phil D. (Jun 11, 2022)

I've posted this survey here a couple of times before. But through feedback (not necessarily all from PB'ers) I've been told some people have had difficulty or been unable to view it on the host sites I've used. So I'm trying yet another one...

Another justifiable criticism has been the lack of a table of contents to aid navigation, so I've also created one for this latest iteration.

If someone tries the link and has problems with it please let me know. Cheers.

*James Dale's Theory of Baptizo and Baptism*


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 17, 2022)

I had problems. It wouldn't let me view it.


----------



## Phil D. (Jun 17, 2022)

jwright82 said:


> I had problems. It wouldn't let me view it.



Would it let you download it?


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 17, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> Would it let you download it?


No it said file not found or something. I'm at work ill it again later and let you know.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jun 18, 2022)

Doesn't let me see it, open it, or download it either.

I get this:


----------



## Phil D. (Jun 19, 2022)

That's been an ongoing problem with PDF host sites, they seem to work for some viewers but not others. The last link here says the file has been viewed by 20+ people and downloaded by 16. Anyway, here's another attempt...

*James Dale's Theory of Baptizo and Baptism*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jun 20, 2022)

That works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

